# prospero must burn



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

my army its not too much but its growing 








full pic with WIP








the all that is painted








the WIP








































bjorn


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Those models are beautifully done, mate. I love the battle-damage on the vehicles, and the fact that you didn't go with the traditional blue space wolf colour.
+ Rep!

-Sytus


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

wow really nice models, how did you sculpt the wolf cloaks on the space marines?


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

i made it in 2 parts first i made the shape of the cloaks and let it set of 24 hours and then made the fur on top of that. it toke 2 days to do but they look good.


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

this is a WIP rune priest


----------



## winterwolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Really nice. I love the cloaks!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

army310 said:


> this is a WIP rune priest


What did you make the hands out of?


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

the hands are made from Vampire Counts Crypt Ghouls


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

hi its been a long time but i have moving so yup


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Theses are amazing man! Have some rep!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Loving the scratch build of the pre heresy land raider. Any chance of a tutorial?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These look really cool man, what are the guys with the big shoulder pads? any close ups of them? they look interesting.


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

these are not done but they are close


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Good job, looks like that took a loooong time


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

The 13th gets a Baneblade for the Great Crusade. They are hoping that Mars will be giving them a Reaver Titan.




























And thanks


----------



## House Ordos (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish someone would do a Prospero Must *Not* Burn army of the same quality...

these are sweet!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very impressive, gs skills, painting, conversions, fw bits, it's all there and done exceedingly well. Almost forgot about the burning of prospero bit. Rep for an outstanding army but gave you one point less because they are wolves and i am in the middle of painting my t sons and yours are far better than mine.


----------



## Mekaniak (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, simple colour scheme. Can't wait to see that Land Raider finished.


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

some new recruits






















































































































Still waiting on my missile lauchers, space marine caestus assault ram and MARS PATTERN REAVER TITAN.

But I need to know what colors to paint it?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

are you going to add snow or something to their bases?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

........I like the landraider but im sorry the thousand sons are going to tear you apart....since wolves must burn!

Also...

Got a template for the plastic card used on that raider? i need to make a pre-heresy one my self.....


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, i was wondering what to do for a wolf priest in terminator armour. Yours looks pretty good.


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

i got my template from 
http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=730
they got some good stuff and thanks for all the post.


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

I got some more 

a Titan is being build up

















thunder cav. 




























some wulfen





































wolf standards










12 long fangs

team 1



























team 2



























grey hunters




























and the last thing im doing is some green stuff wolf capes



















well i got alot of things going on but they will get done.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Those missile launchers, they are standard with space wolf long fangs?
Reason is i want some old school missile launchers for my chaos boys.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this this thread. Those are some seriously beautiful wolves. I have some of those Maxmini parts, and they are top notch. Where did you get the thunder wolves? They look excellent.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

This is looking reaaally awesome! I love your work, now get more done! :grin:


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

The missile launchers arfe from the new Forgeworld stuff I realy like them over the old/new ones. My wolves are from http://mythicast.com/?page_id=4
(for the cost not bad at all) and one is from ebay the guy is from russia. 

































this will be my ragnar with his 5ft chain sword
































Ill keep on pushing these out as long as i can. but thanks for all the post keep them coming.


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

got some terminators done what you guys think?


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

yes i am and thier are some that are done


----------

